# GM Plastic Lug Nut Covers



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

This is an old subject, but I'd like to get this straightend out. I have an 2005 Chevy 3500 SRW 4x4 and it has the steel wheels with the plastic wheel centers. The plastic lug nut covers are mostly stripped.

Should I just get the OEM nuts from GM or are there some better aftermarket ones available? I have heard of stainless replacement ones, but searched the web extensively and didn't find any.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*covers*

i think the only ones available are the plastic ones ,i got a 01 that's all i could find
but i just found this i dont know what style center caps you have but check with him he has others i think

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FREE...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b701c54a


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

thats what I was going to tell you, I have bought a few sets off ebay


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

wild bill;1236157 said:


> i think the only ones available are the plastic ones ,i got a 01 that's all i could find
> but i just found this i dont know what style center caps you have but check with him he has others i think
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FREE...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b701c54a


I found these, the price is pretty attractive. I like the stock centers I have though, so I'll keep looking for just the nuts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0309916298&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The link you posted, the seller seems to only have sets for the 6 lug wheels.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

biggest problem is most all lazy a$$ tire guys install them with a gun. 

thats a BIG no no thats what messes them up 

i always installed by hand.


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

sweetk30;1236622 said:


> biggest problem is most all lazy a$$ tire guys install them with a gun.
> 
> thats a BIG no no thats what messes them up
> 
> i always installed by hand.


Just for poops and giggles I stopped at the GM dealership this afternoon and they want $110. for a set of 32 OEM. Not acceptable.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Moss Man;1236856 said:


> Just for poops and giggles I stopped at the GM dealership this afternoon and they want $110. for a set of 32 OEM. Not acceptable.


ebay

junk yard

craigslist

NOT the dealer.


----------



## creative cuts (Feb 11, 2011)

i got a whole set from the junkyard, i bought an ashtray for $10 bucks and he gave me the nut covers for free. Or you could just wrap the threads with plumbers tape until its real tight it will hold


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

creative cuts;1237954 said:


> i got a whole set from the junkyard, i bought an ashtray for $10 bucks and he gave me the nut covers for free. Or you could just wrap the threads with plumbers tape until its real tight it will hold


Or a dab of silicone


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

I pulled the trigger on these and if I bring the truck anywhere where the wheels need to be removed for whatever reason, I will take the centers off myself before I leave for the garage and put them back on when I get home. It's too bad it has to be that way, but there are too many impact wrench happy people out there that just can't take the time to do it right.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0309916298&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

do your self a big favor

get this http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00944271000P?prdNo=15&blockNo=15&blockType=G15

and 3/8 drive 6 point 7/8" socket nevt time by sears.

this is how i reinstall them for years. never a 1 problem. and much faster than by hand but will let you NOT over tighten them.


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

sweetk30;1239305 said:


> do your self a big favor
> 
> get this http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00944271000P?prdNo=15&blockNo=15&blockType=G15
> 
> ...


I could really use one of those anyway, I'll grab one along with the socket.

Thanx.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

no problem. Thumbs Up

work smarter not harder :salute:


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

sweetk30;1239580 said:


> no problem. Thumbs Up
> 
> work smarter not harder :salute:


Sir,

I grabbed a speeder wrench and the 7/8" socket at Sears yesterday, it works perfect on the nut covers. The actual threads on the lug nuts even appear to be slightly stripped where the plastic ones thread on to them, not sure what would cause that. Even with the speeder wrench and new nut covers, it's hard to tell how much to tighten them? Most of them snugged up real well, but a couple of them went past tight to loose and I had to tighten them a little less after that. The design sucks, but I don't have the cash for different wheels and I don't want to leave them off for obvious reasons.

Some of the ones I took off wouldn't tighten at all, they were just flopping along for the ride and rattling and I CAN NOT stand rattles!

Thanx man.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Moss Man;1244891 said:


> Sir,
> 
> I grabbed a speeder wrench and the 7/8" socket at Sears yesterday, it works perfect on the nut covers. The actual threads on the lug nuts even appear to be slightly stripped where the plastic ones thread on to them, not sure what would cause that. Even with the speeder wrench and new nut covers, it's hard to tell how much to tighten them? Most of them snugged up real well, but a couple of them went past tight to loose and I had to tighten them a little less after that. The design sucks, but I don't have the cash for different wheels and I don't want to leave them off for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


Just put a dab of silicon on the threads and let it sit overnight.


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

Stan;1246315 said:


> Just put a dab of silicon on the threads and let it sit overnight.


Put the silicone on the threads and wait overnight or put the caps on with the silicone and let the whole deal sit overnight before driving?


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Moss Man;1246551 said:


> Put the silicone on the threads and wait overnight or put the caps on with the silicone and let the whole deal sit overnight before driving?


Just silicon on the threads of the black plastic lug nut covers. Of course let it sit over night to cure and works like a charm. Been doing that for years on the stripped covers.


----------

